# Fermenting Foods



## RegionRat

*Home Made Sauerkraut*



reefman said:


> Is there a forum for making kraut? Or a recipe somewhere. I'd like to try it myself.



No problem. 

I have a special fermentation crock but you don't need one. Any non nonreactive container would work. You can just weigh the sauerkraut down with a bottle filled with water and a plate. I also used a food processor to shred the cabbage but you could just use a knife or a mandoline.



*3Tbs salt per 5# cabbage.* That's the main part to remember. Then just make sure the brined cabbage stays submerged till it ferments out.

Here is what I did...


Sauerkraut:

7 small heads of cabbage Removed outer leaves and reserved 4 to use later.

Quartered heads and removed cores.

Cut them into 1/8 heads.

Cuisinart 12-Cup Food Processor. With 3mm shredder head.

Ended up with 15lbs shredded cabbage




Added 9Tbls canning salt.

Worked cabbage and salt in by crushing in hands for hour or so to break down the cell walls to get juice flowing.


Once it started getting wet I switched to a plastic cup to crush it more. Notice the drop in volume.



Transfer to Fermentation crock



Place reserved outer leaves on top of cabbage and put stone weights on top

Put on lid and fill water channel with water


Leave on counter over night

Juice should rise to 1 ½ to 2 inch above stones.

If more brine is needed use: 1 cup of water and 1tbls salt


Leave in a warm place for a few days until fermentation starts.

Transfer to cool spot for 4 to 6 weeks.

Enjoy

RR


----------



## RegionRat

reefman said:


> wow, that's fairly simple, just cabgage and salt?
> 
> I'll look for a crock and give it a try.



You dont have to use a crock, they are nice though. Any nonreactive container would work. I am sure you could walk around the kitchen section of Walmart and find something to use. You could even use a 1 gal food grade bucket.

RR


----------



## rezod11

Here is a good place to start. 

http://www.wildfermentation.com/making-sauerkraut-2/

You don't have to make such a large recipe, but it is quite simple. Just make sure to keep it submerged. Keep one or two leaves of cabbage whole to cover all of the shredded cabbage under your weight.


----------



## pjd

RegionRat said:


> I started 25# of Sauerkraut tonight. I know it is not wine but it is still ferment.....
> 
> RR


 Does anyone know how to do pickles? Fermented the old fashioned way? I believe they are called sours in the fancy delis.


----------



## RegionRat

pjd said:


> Does anyone know how to do pickles? Fermented the old fashioned way? I believe they are called sours in the fancy delis.



http://www.wildfermentation.com/making-sour-pickles-2/

I have this guy's book _Wild Fermentation
_ The above 2 recipes are from that book. It is a good read. I ferment all kinds of things. 

RR


----------



## RegionRat

rob said:


> Pickles you say? Make them with the krout, buy small 3inch cucumbers and layer the krout every 2inches and then put 10 to 12 cucumbers, they are the best!



I have never done that. It sounds like something that would be soooo good. 

I do use a little juice from what ever I have going at the time as kind of a "starter" to get a batch going.

RR


----------



## reefman

rob said:


> Pickles you say? Make them with the krout, buy small 3inch cucumbers and layer the krout every 2inches and then put 10 to 12 cucumbers, they are the best!


 
Sliced or whole?


----------



## RegionRat

Pumpkinman said:


> RR, is this the guy who owns Katz deli in NYC?



He does mention growing up in NYC but makes no mention in his book of the Deli you speak of. He says in his book he is now living in the "Hills of Tennessee."

His book_ Wild Fermentation_ is a very good read.

RR


----------



## RegionRat

reefman said:


> Sliced or whole?



I would leave them whole. I might mention also to cut 1/2 - 1/4 inch off the blossom end.

RR


----------



## pjd

RegionRat said:


> http://www.wildfermentation.com/making-sour-pickles-2/
> 
> I have this guys book _Wild Fermentation_http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wil...=pla&ean=9781931498234&isbn=9781931498234&r=1
> 
> The above 2 recipes are from that book. It is a good read. I ferment all kinds of things.
> 
> RR


RegionRat, Now you have done it! I went to the local grocery this morning and came home with several heads of cabbage and a box of Kosher salt, Then I hit the local flea market where the nice Mexican produce seller had pint baskets of Habanero and Ghost peppers for a buck each and large red bell peppers for 50 cents each. I now have a batch of kraut fermenting and a half gallon of pepper sauce fermenting!
Thanks for the link! I really enjoyed reading the site and will be ordering the book. 
I could not find any small cucumbers to make the pickles but I will be in the future.
Happy Fermenting!


----------



## RegionRat

pjd said:


> RegionRat, Now you have done it! I went to the local grocery this morning and came home with several heads of cabbage and a box of Kosher salt, Then I hit the local flea market where the nice Mexican produce seller had pint baskets of Habanero and Ghost peppers for a buck each and large red bell peppers for 50 cents each. I now have a batch of kraut fermenting and a half gallon of pepper sauce fermenting!
> Thanks for the link! I really enjoyed reading the site and will be ordering the book.
> I could not find any small cucumbers to make the pickles but I will be in the future.
> Happy Fermenting!




After you read the book get back to us and tell us what you think. I think this is going to open a new chapter in your life.

I grow most of the things I ferment. After it ferments out I can. But there is nothing like fresh out of the fermenter. The pepper sauce I make ferments the I age it like wine for 6 to 8 months. Then I blend it with vinegar. The best ever! Here is a link to something along the way I do it. Pepper sauce 

Here is a batch of pickles I just started.View attachment 6736


RR


----------



## reefman

I love the big kosher pickles you get at the really good deli's, They are usually in a big jar sitting on top of the lunchmeat counter.
Is there a recipe for them out there somewhere?


----------



## RegionRat

reefman said:


> I love the big kosher pickles you get at the really good deli's, They are usually in a big jar sitting on top of the lunchmeat counter.
> Is there a recipe for them out there somewhere?



Sure thing. Here is the above recipe


I use a 4.5% brine. 1 liter water 45gr salt. During the summer I use fresh dill. This time of year I use a combination of dill seed and dried dill. I also put in LOTS of fresh garlic.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsvDSmMCKpA"]Here is a good video[/ame]

Hope that helps.

RR


----------



## Julie

I use to make sauerkraut with my Mom but haven't made any in years. You guys got me thinking about making a gallon batch and sure enough I go to my local grocery store and they have cabbage on sale. So here I go!


----------



## reefman

I put together my grocery list, and I'm going to start a batch of pickles this weekend, 
Thanks for the Link RegionRat.
Once I find a crock pot, I'm doing the Saurerkraut too!
Julie
My candy cane wine is down to 1.010 so it's getting racked this weekend.


----------



## rezod11

I love my crock, but recently found a 2 gallon food grade plastic bucket at Lowe's for about $4 with the lid. The crock is wonderful, but not entirely necessary...especially at today's prices.


----------



## rezod11

Julie, thanks for transferring to this thread!


----------



## Julie

reefman said:


> I put together my grocery list, and I'm going to start a batch of pickles this weekend,
> Thanks for the Link RegionRat.
> Once I find a crock pot, I'm doing the Saurerkraut too!
> Julie
> My candy cane wine is down to 1.010 so it's getting racked this weekend.



I finally got mine bottled and will label it tomorrow, now I just got to fine some boxes!




rezod11 said:


> Julie, thanks for transferring to this thread!



No problem, I think this is going to be an awesome thread!


----------



## RegionRat

Julie said:


> No problem, I think this is going to be an awesome thread!



R u stealing my thunder? Just kidding.... Thanks again for starting a new thread!


I absolutely love fermented foods. As a kid in the early 60's my emigrant grandparents had a summer place in Michigan. There was a huge vegetable garden, fruit trees, bushes, and plants etc.... Everything was; dried, canned, salted, smoked or fermented. It was what was done back then. They knew how to make the harvest last all year. 

In the last 10 years or so I have tried to recreate all the things I remember a kid. It is such a pleasure to find people on this forum that share the same interest.

RR


----------



## rezod11

RegionRat said:


> R u stealing my thunder? Just kidding....
> 
> 
> I absolutely love fermented foods. As a kid in the early 60's my emigrant grandparents had a summer place in Michigan. There was a huge vegetable garden, fruit trees, bushes, and plants etc.... Everything was; dried, canned, salted, smoked or fermented. It was what was done back then. They knew how to make the harvest last all year.
> 
> In the last 10 years or so I have tried to recreate all the things I remember a kid. It is such a pleasure to find people on this forum that share the same interest.
> 
> RR




What's old is new again. It's high time we get back to the way things should be. I often wonder what food tasted like 50, 60, 70 or 100 years ago compared to the way things are today. I have a feeling that it had a lot more flavor, just based on eating foods while they are in season vs. not in season.

I never had the chance to see these things as a kid, but am trying to offer them to my niece and nephew...though they much prefer to go to any fast food restaurant instead of eating Auntie's "weird" food...lol.


----------



## RegionRat

rezod11 said:


> I love my crock, but recently found a 2 gallon food grade plastic bucket at Lowe's for about $4 with the lid. The crock is wonderful, but not entirely necessary...especially at today's prices.



You don't need a crock to ferment food. Any nonreactive container will work. There are food grade buckets, glass ball jars, plastic food storage containers that will work. 

Because I am " Gadget Man" I have a Stoneware Fermentation Crock Pot. You do not need to buy one of these. I can justify owning one cuz of the volume of sauerkraut we eat.

RR


----------



## Julie

My Mom was born and raised on a farm, so naturally, we canned everything. LOL, I use to think if she could find a way to can lettuce she would. I still continue canning but a much less quantity. My favorite is pressure canned beef or venison. 

Other than saurkraut, I never thought of fermenting foods. Thanks for the the wildferment site, I will be getting the book.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I wonder if any of these can be froze or canned with the wax tops instead of using the canning lids.


----------



## Julie

I am not sure about the wax tops but you can freeze the saurkraut


----------



## Julie

The more I think about this Shelley, I don't think I would use wax especially on saurkraut. For jelly, the jelly sets and the wax is placed on top and just stays there but on saurkraut, it is going to seep down into the kraut.


----------



## Julie

Well I got my saurkraut started and after I sliced the cabbage I realized I had this hanging on the wall, lol


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Julie: I got to thinking about the wax dripping through the liquid and decided also might not be a good idea. I guess I was remembering how as a kid I would help my grandma put wax on jelly jars. Brought me back in time I guess.


----------



## RegionRat

Julie said:


> Well I got my saurkraut started and after I sliced the cabbage I realized I had this hanging on the wall, lol



Now that is funny... I see it is next to an old sausage press. Should we start a thread on that? I also make the BEST smoked Polish Sausage, and cold smoke fish.



ShelleyDickison said:


> I wonder if any of these can be froze or canned with the wax tops instead of using the canning lids.


Shelley,
As I remember the wax, (paraffin) was used to seal jams and jellies. I see it on the shelf at Walmart in the canning section. I don't use it because it is derived from petroleum. It is just my opinion but I really don't want that in contact with something I plan on eating.

Julie,
You mentioned pressure canning foods. My grand mother always had a pressure cooker going. I remember walking through the kitchen and the vibration from my foot steps on the floor would make the top jiggle. I have been using a pressure cooker for a few years now. What a time saver making soups and stocks.

I, just this summer, picked up a pressure canner to can low acid foods. I have yet to can beef. I was going to can some chicken soup last week but it didn't last long enough to make it into jars,LOL.




rezod11 said:


> What's old is new again. It's high time we get back to the way things should be. I often wonder what food tasted like 50, 60, 70 or 100 years ago compared to the way things are today. I have a feeling that it had a lot more flavor, just based on eating foods while they are in season vs. not in season.
> 
> I never had the chance to see these things as a kid, but am trying to offer them to my niece and nephew...though they much prefer to go to any fast food restaurant instead of eating Auntie's "weird" food...lol.



To rezod11,

The younger generation I work with at the firehouse would rather eat a bag of chips and an energy drink then good home cooked food. 

RR


----------



## Julie

LOL, yes a sausage stuffer and it is also a fruit press, we use it all the time. My husband makes his own venison snack sticks and we do venison bologna as well. He has a smoker. Plus we use it to press our apples for apple wines.

Oh you will love canned beef. The stuff just melts in your mouth and the beef flavor is just awesome.

Pressure can some green beans, they develop this buttery taste that you just can't get anyway else.

I think we did have a canning section, not sure but I'll look into it.


----------



## pjd

Well today after nearly two weeks of fermenting I tried the Sauerkraut. Wow! It was perfect! Crunchy and so much better than any that you can buy! We ate quite a bit for dinner with porkchops tonight and I froze 6 bags for later. I thing I will head on over to the local Save a Lot and see if they still have cabbage. Thank you Region Rat for the inspiration!


----------



## RegionRat

pjd said:


> Well today after nearly two weeks of fermenting I tried the Sauerkraut. Wow! It was perfect! Crunchy and so much better than any that you can buy! We ate quite a bit for dinner with porkchops tonight and I froze 6 bags for later. I thing I will head on over to the local Save a Lot and see if they still have cabbage. Thank you Region Rat for the inspiration!



You are welcome. 

My sister came over yesterday and we had some for lunch. Next you will have to do a batch of pickles...

RR


----------



## reefman

I started a batch of sour pickles about two weeks ago (following the Wild Fermentation instructions from their website), and noticed yesterday that the brine mix is getting cloudy, and is not nice and clear as it started out.
Is this normal?


----------



## RegionRat

reefman said:


> I started a batch of sour pickles about two weeks ago (following the Wild Fermentation instructions from their website), and noticed yesterday that the brine mix is getting cloudy, and is not nice and clear as it started out.
> Is this normal?



Absolutely normal. Don't worry. That just means they are on their way. Good for you.


RR


----------



## reefman

RR,
It's been about four weeks since starting my sour pickles. I have not tasted them yet, but I can smell them, and they smell just like the deli bought pickles. Assuming they are done at this point, the recipe says to put them in the frig., and enjoy.
It fails to say if they should be left in the juice they were fermented in.
Should I leave them as is and just move to the firg., or should I change the now very cloudy liquid I refrigerate them in??
Thanks for the help.


----------



## RegionRat

reefman said:


> RR,
> It's been about four weeks since starting my sour pickles. I have not tasted them yet, but I can smell them, and they smell just like the deli bought pickles. Assuming they are done at this point, the recipe says to put them in the frig., and enjoy.
> It fails to say if they should be left in the juice they were fermented in.
> Should I leave them as is and just move to the firg., or should I change the now very cloudy liquid I refrigerate them in??
> Thanks for the help.



reef,
Here is how it usually ends up in our house. We all sample them as the ferment. The way the taste evolves as they are ferment varies. When they start out they are salty and still very crisp. Then the start to change and get that "tang." The longer they go the more sour they will get. When they reach the sour level you want just stick the whole thing, juice and all, in the fridge. This will stop the fermenting and lock in the taste till they are all eaten. 

Some times they don't get all the way fermented, somehow the pickle gremlins eat them tooo fast.

Just a note, don't over think it, okay? You really can not mess this stuff up.

RR

edit: Reach in there and taste one!!!!


----------



## pjd

RegionRat, Today I strained out the pulp from 2 batches of fermented peppers, added 2 cups of cider vinegar and bottled 7 pints of a wonderful hot pepper sauce. The next time I make it I will probably leave out the bell peppers. The sauce could stand to have a little more heat. 
Thank you again for the inspiration!


----------



## reefman

RegionRat said:


> reef,
> Here is how it usually ends up in our house. We all sample them as the ferment. The way the taste evolves as they are ferment varies. When they start out they are salty and still very crisp. Then the start to change and get that "tang." The longer they go the more sour they will get. When they reach the sour level you want just stick the whole thing, juice and all, in the fridge. This will stop the fermenting and lock in the taste till they are all eaten.
> 
> Some times they don't get all the way fermented, somehow the pickle gremlins eat them tooo fast.
> 
> Just a note, don't over think it, okay? You really can not mess this stuff up.
> 
> RR
> 
> edit: Reach in there and taste one!!!!


 RR,
Tasted my first pickle the other day, and they are way too salty. I'm guessing I used too much salt, or they have not developed the tang you describe (yet) The temp they have been sitting at is about 62F, does that slow down the process?


----------



## RegionRat

pjd said:


> RegionRat, Today I strained out the pulp from 2 batches of fermented peppers, added 2 cups of cider vinegar and bottled 7 pints of a wonderful hot pepper sauce. The next time I make it I will probably leave out the bell peppers. The sauce could stand to have a little more heat.
> Thank you again for the inspiration!




I usually use a combination of red and green jalapeno peppers. I let it ferment then age for several months. Some if it is then puréed to a paste similar to sambal then add vinegar and bottle it in 1/2 pint ball jars and some I let rip in the blender and then strain add vinegar and bottle. Most of it is given away to friends and family. 

Like the commercial, "I put that [email protected]*t on everything," 

RR
.


----------



## RegionRat

reefman said:


> RR,
> Tasted my first pickle the other day, and they are way too salty. I'm guessing I used too much salt, or they have not developed the tang you describe (yet) The temp they have been sitting at is about 62F, does that slow down the process?



Sorry I haven't gotten back to you sooner. I hope your pickles are coming along...

I really don't know how to answer your question. What was your salt to water ratio? "Too salty" is a relative term. I probably over use salt on most things I eat. Things that taste overly salty to my friends most times taste fine to me. I use a 4.5% solution, 45gr salt to 1 Liter water. I don't know what that would convert to in tablespoons and quarts. I know the more salt you use will slow down the fermentation. As for the temp. I would think that the lower the them the slower the fermentation just like wine. I leave mine on the kitchen counter. I would say the ambient temp would vary from low 70's during the day and mid-upper 60's at night. 


The 'tang' I am talking about is caused by the formation of Lactic acid. The Lactic acid and salt are what preserves the pickles.

RR


----------



## reefman

I have to go back and look at my notes to see what my % solution was. I want to start another batch using Kosher salt vs. pickling salt to see if it/s different, and I'll carefully get my solution setup this time.....and I'll leave it in the kitchen instead of the basement.


----------



## RegionRat

reefman said:


> I have to go back and look at my notes to see what my % solution was. I want to start another batch using Kosher salt vs. pickling salt to see if it/s different, and I'll carefully get my solution setup this time.....and I'll leave it in the kitchen instead of the basement.



Sorry, I was quoting from memory. I have been using 5.4% salt solution. Again, I don't mind the saltiness.

I have found no difference in using Kosher salt vs Canning salt. Just as long as it is not Iodized salt.

Here is a scan from _Wild Fermentation_. (moderators if this is a violation of some policy feel free to edit my post). This explains brines in sour pickles a little bit.


----------



## Paradoxnightmare

Not exactly fermented food, but I just used a bunch of raisins to back sweeten and give a slightly thicker mouthfeel to my wine. When I was done with them I sugared them and put them in the fridge. They are to say the least&hellip;they are delicious!


----------



## RegionRat

reefman said:


> I have to go back and look at my notes to see what my % solution was. I want to start another batch using Kosher salt vs. pickling salt to see if it/s different, and I'll carefully get my solution setup this time.....and I'll leave it in the kitchen instead of the basement.




How about an update?

RR


----------



## reefman

Nothing to report yet. Hope to this weekend.
Just started a new job.


----------



## RegionRat

reefman said:


> Nothing to report yet. Hope to this weekend.
> Just started a new job.



I know what you mean. I started a new project for work a few months ago and it has shut down most of the activities I enjoy. Another week and I will be able to get back in the swing of things. 

RR


----------



## reefman

Just a quick update, I took my (way too salty) pickles and I'm soaking them in fresh water to "desalinate", as suggested above. I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## simonharry1

Thanks a lot friends for sharing your useful tips and suggestions it would be very helpful for newbies like me.


----------



## pjd

I just scored big on about a half bushel of chili peppers! I had ordered some Habanero peppers from my Mexican produce seller and when I went to pick them up, I was told that he could not get any. He did pick up some long red and green chili's and let me have a half bushel for $5.00. I decided to make some fermented hot pepper sauce

I added 15 bulbs of fresh garlic that after it was peeled was about a quart of garlic.

I also added several red bell peppers

After chopping up the peppers it filled my 6 gallon bucket to probably the 4 gallon level. 

I mixed up the salt brine, added enough to just cover the pepper and garlic mixture, placed a clean plate over the top and weighted it down with a 1 gallon jar filled with water. 
Thank you RegionRat for the link and the inspiration.


----------



## jamesngalveston

pjd...that first pic is but only one pepper....those are cayennes, i have grown them every year for the last 30 years.....i make pepper sauce and tobasco every year.


----------



## pjd

jamesngalveston said:


> pjd...that first pic is but only one pepper....those are cayennes, i have grown them every year for the last 30 years.....i make pepper sauce and tobasco every year.



Thanks James, I thought they might be cayennes but they are a lot larger than any I've grown in Pennsylvania. I was sure happy to get them.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok Phil those pictures look so good and so does the sauce you're making. Man, I can't stand peeling one garlic as much as I like them. You must have a trick or a lot of patience. A few years ago I went to a market and bought every king of pepper they sold including the hottest. Cleaned and cut them up then put them in the dehydrator. After drying I put them in the blender and ground them up into a powder. That made the very best Italian spice I ever had. The wife wasn't happy with the way the house smelled though as I did it in the kitchen. That was the day Willy yelled at me for not washing my hands. LOL


----------



## Terry0220

Dan,,,give ya a little hint on how to peel your garlic,,seperate it from the bulb and place into a glass jar with a lid, put the lid on and shake it up and down until the garlic is free of its peel. Doesn't take long and you can do as little or as much as you want.


----------



## Runningwolf

Terry0220 said:


> Dan,,,give ya a little hint on how to peel your garlic,,seperate it from the bulb and place into a glass jar with a lid, put the lid on and shake it up and down until the garlic is free of its peel. Doesn't take long and you can do as little or as much as you want.



Really! I never heard of that before, very cool. Now to get the onion and garlic stink off of your hands. Rub your hands on the stainless steel sink. It works but we redid our kitchen a few years ago and got rid of the ss sink. I still miss it every time I cut onions.


----------



## RegionRat

*Peeling Garlic*

When I use fresh garlic in fermented recipes I never peel it. I just cut the garlic heads in half and throw em in. 

If you want to peel it fast here are two ways.

I use the second method.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvemG91NrzI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc7w_PGSt9Y[/ame]



RR


----------



## cmason1957

Another hint on peeling garlic. My wife bought a thing from Pampered Chef, it is a small round tube about three inches long, one inch round. You put the unpeeled clove of garlic in it, then roll it. You never touch the garlic and your hands never smell of garlic. Works great. It might havfe been $10 or so.


----------



## jamesngalveston

i use the shake method on garlic.
pjd...there is a bunch of different strains of cayennes, i have about 10...some are large some small.....but still a cayenne...

i love my home made tobasco.


----------



## RegionRat

pjd, looks like you have a plan!... Keep up posted. Remeber, it didnt happen if you don't take a picture.

If you are interested I use these bottle for gifts. Make sure you order the plastic caps and the 'Dripper Fitment Orifice Reducers.'

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/10-oz-Woozy-24-414-CT-P715.aspx

RR


----------



## pjd

RegionRat said:


> pjd, looks like you have a plan!... Keep up posted. Remeber, it didnt happen if you do take a picture.
> 
> If you are interested I use these bottle for gifts. Make sure you order the plastic caps and the 'Dripper Fitment Orifice Reducers.'
> 
> http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/10-oz-Woozy-24-414-CT-P715.aspx
> 
> RR



RegionRat.... Look at post 48 there are 4 pictures there. The whole time I was making it I kept hearing that in my head "it didnt happen if you do take a picture" 
Thanks for the link, I will check it out.


----------



## RegionRat

pjd said:


> RegionRat.... Look at post 48 there are 4 pictures there. The whole time I was making it I kept hearing that in my head "it didnt happen if you don't take a picture"
> Thanks for the link, I will check it out.




Sorry, typo on my part. Corrected....

I saw the pics you posted. They look great!!.

I was saying that to encourage others to post pictures. 

RR


----------



## pjd

RegionRat said:


> Sorry, typo on my part. Corrected....
> 
> I saw the pics you posted. They look great!!.
> 
> I was saying that to encourage others to post pictures.
> 
> RR



RegionRat, I just checked out your link to Fillmore containers. I bookmarked their site. Thanks again for the link.


----------



## the_rayway

Hey RegionRat,
I followed a recipe for hot pepper sauce and I've got the mixture in the fridge now, taste is awesome. 

My sauerkraut is also really good! Thanks for the recipe on that one too!


----------



## Terry0220

I use the second one, but not in two bowls. Just put the garlic after seperating the cloves, put in a qt. jar, shake and there it is,,


----------



## pjd

The peppers are happily bubbling away and the jar weighting them down has sunk about 5" overnight. it smells wonderful. I think it is working!


----------



## pjd

I took the fermented peppers out of the bucket today, ran them through the food processer then added back in 1/3 the volume of brine and 1/3 the volume of vinegar. ended up with 10 quarts of a really nice chili-garlic sauce. I had a couple cups left over so I decided to make a batch of Kimchi. 
RegionRat, you were right when you told me my life would change after discovering fermented foods!


----------



## GreginND

I love kimchee and make it often.

http://greginnd.com/gregcooks/2007/11/a-kimchee-tutorial/


----------



## GreginND

edited to delete - got posted twice.


----------



## RegionRat

pjd said:


> I took the fermented peppers out of the bucket today, ran them through the food processer then added back in 1/3 the volume of brine and 1/3 the volume of vinegar. ended up with 10 quarts of a really nice chili-garlic sauce. I had a couple cups left over so I decided to make a batch of Kimchi.
> RegionRat, you were right when you told me my life would change after discovering fermented foods!




Good for you...

If you would like a little more reading try this site:

http://www.wildfermentation.com/

From that site I will be doing this for Superbowl Party

http://www.wildfermentation.com/tomato-salsa-with-garlic-scallion-and-chervil/

RR


----------



## pjd

GreginND said:


> I love kimchee and make it often.
> 
> http://greginnd.com/gregcooks/2007/11/a-kimchee-tutorial/



Thanks for the link Greg, Looks like I've got a lot more reading to do.


----------



## LoneStarLori

the_rayway said:


> Hey RegionRat,
> I followed a recipe for hot pepper sauce and I've got the mixture in the fridge now, taste is awesome.
> 
> My sauerkraut is also really good! Thanks for the recipe on that one too!



Recipe? I would like the sauerkraut recipe please.  I can't find it in this thread. 
I have a garden full of cabbage just waiting for a new home in a crock. Please share


----------



## RegionRat

LoneStarLori said:


> Recipe? I would like the sauerkraut recipe please.  I can't find it in this thread.
> I have a garden full of cabbage just waiting for a new home in a crock. Please share


 

Basically 3Tbs salt to 5 lbs shredded cabbage. If you read the first post I made on this thread I walk you through the process. 

Dont over think it.....

http://www.wildfermentation.com/making-sauerkraut-2/

RR


----------



## LoneStarLori

Thanks RR. I guess I should have started with the first page. 
Now i have a project for tomorrow. yay!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Well I picked what was left of the cabbage in the garden and got 10 lbs of cabbage after coring and cutting. I found a 5 gal food grade bucket I had used to make wine in before I bought the bigger primary. The cabbage is resting nicely in it's new home anxiously awaiting fermentation to start.


----------



## RegionRat

Good for you. I like to sample it as it ferments. From day one all the way till it is canned in jars.

RR


----------



## jamesngalveston

Have to say home made sour kraut is much better then the store...
Been making it for years..
I rough shread some of it and let it ferment with dill seed, too make a russian cabbage...


----------



## the_rayway

Hey Lori, sorry I didn't see you post till just now! (Don't know how I missed it...)

RegionRat won't steer you wrong, the stuff is awesome!


----------



## RegionRat

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAnfLVKlWVI[/ame]

RR


----------



## REDRUM

I want to try to make a fermented milk drink - apparently it's dead easy to make a Yakult-style drink... interested in Mongolian fermented mare's milk too, however in the absence of horses the key ingredient for this might be hard to track down!


----------



## Julie

Well it is that time of the year, I was able to get some cabbage and a very reasonable rate so now it is time to make up some sauerkraut!!!!


----------



## Zintrigue

What are the chances that this thread exists here? I just learned about fermenting before I joined this forum. I have my second batch of pickles sitting on the counter right now. 

Does anyone have a good pepper sauce recipe they've tried? (admittedly, I read to page two then skipped to the last page)

-Zin


----------

